# please help to install  'caffe' on BSD11.2



## quanquan (Aug 24, 2018)

I want to install caffe on my FreeBSD 11.2 by ports, but I get an error like this:

```
# caffe
[libprotobuf ERROR google/protobuf/descriptor_database.cc:58]  File already exists in database: caffe.proto
[libprotobuf FATAL google/protobuf/descriptor.cc:1394] CHECK failed: generated_database -> ADD(encode_file_descriptor, size):
Abort ( core dump )
```
I have googled this, tell me  to compile caffe with libprotobuf.a ,  not with libprotobuf.so 
I think opencv and caffe both load the libprotobuf.so, and both use caffe.proto,  so  I have the error.


----------



## First_Law_of_Unix (Sep 9, 2022)

I would also like to know how to install caffe on FreeBSD. I'm getting issues with cmake throwing errors with:

```
CMake Error at /usr/local/share/cmake/Modules/FindPackageHandleStandardArgs.cmake:230 (message):
  Could NOT find Atlas (missing: Atlas_CLAPACK_INCLUDE_DIR
  Atlas_CBLAS_LIBRARY Atlas_BLAS_LIBRARY)
Call Stack (most recent call first):
  /usr/local/share/cmake/Modules/FindPackageHandleStandardArgs.cmake:594 (_FPHSA_FAILURE_MESSAGE)
  cmake/Modules/FindAtlas.cmake:43 (find_package_handle_standard_args)
  cmake/Dependencies.cmake:121 (find_package)
  CMakeLists.txt:49 (include)
```


----------

